# How good is Marbury?



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

My first or second post ever. Who knows what I was talking about.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Am I the one only want to get rid of Marbury as soon as possible as a suns fan?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

What are you two guys smoking huh? Marbury has been teh MVP of the suns this year, ,and he is the only player in the league to be in the top ten in point and assist. You say he is incosistent because he has had two bad games? Please, Marbury has been our most consistent player and he never gets the credit he deserves. He has really stepped up his play this year and is the main reason why we are in teh playoff hunt.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Get Jason Kidd instead, we are talking about fighting for homecourt advantage but not trying to fight for as spot in the playoffs? LMAO!

By the way, Penny doesnt have his legs anymore but he can still be a 17/6/6 guy if u run him through the low post. But seriously, during the 2 years they play toegther, has anyone ever seen Marbury direct Penny to go to the low post? 

WHAT A no masking BALL HOG!


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Marbury is awsome !


----------



## Marbury 4 Life (Apr 9, 2003)

you guys are crazy........marbury is better for phoenix than kidd ever was.............dont say that steph is inconsistant when you are praising the most inconsistant player in the league....JASON KIDD


marbury deserves MVP consideration



dont forget that when marbury was on the nets, he didn't have kenyon, RJ or even kerry kittles 



marbury also has career averages of over 20ppg over 8apg and over 3rpg..............and he is still so very young


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Marbury was always one of my least favorite players in the NBA, but he has won me over this season.

He's now one of my favorites to watch. I can't wait to see him traveling with the And 1 guys this summer.


----------



## eddievedder (Apr 10, 2003)

ehi man,he's just great...what?steve franchise?no question,man...starbury deserves MVP consideration this year...
He CAN'T BE STOPPED by ne1...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=24701


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marbury 4 Life</b>!
> you guys are crazy........marbury is better for phoenix than kidd ever was.............dont say that steph is inconsistant when you are praising the most inconsistant player in the league....JASON KIDD
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS FALSE. Suns won more with Kidd than Marbury. In fact if the Suns make it to the playoffs this year it will be the first time Marbury made it since his KG days. Marbury is a stats player more than anything but I will say that he has improved big time not as far as stats this year but his team game...big time. Marbury is a damn good player and a fun one to watch but if I were to start a team I would pick Kidd by a longgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg shot.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Marbury has always been one of my favorite players. I've been watching him since his Ga Tech days (or day should I say) and heard about him in HS. Stephon looks really good right now and is playing very well with his teammates. He'll never be the ultimate team player that Kidd is but he's got more talent than Kidd has ever had. Will that lead to more success? It remains to be seen...


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> THIS IS FALSE. Suns won more with Kidd than Marbury. In fact if the Suns make it to the playoffs this year it will be the first time Marbury made it since his KG days. Marbury is a stats player more than anything but I will say that he has improved big time not as far as stats this year but his team game...big time. Marbury is a damn good player and a fun one to watch but if I were to start a team I would pick Kidd by a longgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg shot.


Yeah, but if you put kidd on the team teh suns have right now instead of Marbury, i bet you Kidd would not carry the team as well as marbury and win as much. Kidd is a good player, but he relies too much on the people around him. Whereas Marbury is a talent and can make people better with his dribbling and dishing.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Marbury is the best PG in the league !


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Marbury is not better than Kidd,although hes younger..so it was better trade for the Suns in the long run.


----------

